# Prayers needed again, please.



## texasgirl (Dec 13, 2006)

DH is being tested for cancer. I wasn't going to tell anyone until we get the results, but, I need to let it out. I'm so scared!
He's been having trouble eating for about 2 months. He chokes on food.
Saturday, he choked, but, this time, couldn't get it down. We spent Sunday night in the ER, after him feeling like something was stuck in his throat still and had trouble breathing, they didn't do a thing. They said that since he was breathing, they couldn't help, but, if he started choking and turned purple bring him back 
Took him to ear nose and throat Monday. She could only put the scope as far as his windpipe. Nothing that far, but, tissue is changing, whatever that means. Went for Barium swallow, which showed blockage, and full chest xray yesterday {because of the chest pain he has had for so long}, will get results at appoinment next Monday. Is being scheduled for a esophagoscopy {sp} for next week. In the mean time, he is unable to eat anything other than tomato soup and pudding without choking. He still has lots of trouble with that and water, but, can get it down after swallowing a few times.
Pray for him, please. 
I'm lost right now. I've feared this for a little while and so has he. He knows that something is wrong. He's tired all the time and can't go as long as he normally does with work. The constant clearing of his throat has gotten so much worse too. Me and ds are so guilt ridden when we eat, knowing how hungry he is. He's lost 7 lbs since Saturday. His metabolism is high anyway and he normally eats 4+ times a day.


----------



## corazon (Dec 13, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you and your husband, tg!


----------



## Alix (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh texasgirl, that is so scary. You are in my prayers for sure. I hope they can get this fixed soon. Meanwhile, go buy some Ensure for him to drink, you don't want to let him waste away while he is waiting for all these tests. Hugs!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 13, 2006)

{{{{{{{texasgirl}}}}}}}

I will be praying for your husband, and you, and your son.  See if he can drink some of those shakes like Ensure (there are other brands but I can't think of them right now).  They are full of things that will help fill him up.  

We are all here for you - you can talk to us anytime.  Please tell your husband that we are ALL praying for him, ok?


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks you guys. I didn't think about ensure.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 13, 2006)

lets hope it isn`t what you think and something like an ulcerated Esophagus from acid reflux or whatever, perfectly treatable 

Fingers Crossed for you both!


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh TG!  This is so frightening.  I'm sure we are all praying that this is just something simple that can be cured quickly.

Hit the shelves and find the drink (like Ensure) that has the most vitamins and calories.  I know he wants food but there are so many flavors out there nowadays that at least he has variety.

We'll be here for you and our prayers will help hopefully.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 13, 2006)

Sending prayers for you and yours.


----------



## amber (Dec 13, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband TG.  How hard it must be to wait until next monday for results.  Lets hope it's like YT said, acid reflux.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 13, 2006)

Tg,, I'm so sorry to hear this!  will be praying for you both, and sending love and light that it something much less serious than what you fear..... 

Here's a hug.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 13, 2006)

He's has a hyatel hernia {sp} for about 20 years. It hasn't given him too much trouble in the last few years. I hope it is all that is going on. I just want to know what the blockage is way above the opening of his stomach. It's about half way. Hopefully, it's just scar tissue from all of that.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 13, 2006)

see, and I didn`t even know that 
scar tissue can build up to massive amounts, and Ulceration of the esophagial tracht isn`t uncommon.
don`t get me wrong, I hope it`s Non of them at all and that it would go away for you both, but sooner something easily treatable eh! 
as for weakness, well if the guy`s not eating....


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh, TG, how scary for your family.  I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.  Please keep us posted when you learn anything.  {{hugs}}


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 13, 2006)

*Experience!*



			
				YT2095 said:
			
		

> see, and I didn`t even know that
> scar tissue can build up to massive amounts, and Ulceration of the esophagial tracht isn`t uncommon.
> don`t get me wrong, I hope it`s Non of them at all and that it would go away for you both, but sooner something easily treatable eh!
> as for weakness, well if the guy`s not eating....


  Got to second your opinon YT2095.  Having a bunch of males like I do and they all are on the nervous side, never fails when one of them seems to be having heart attack and if you just allow time to relax they get to eat another bite.  It is VERY scary and I don't doubt that seeing someone not being able to swallow his food is upsetting.  Still bothers me every time one of them sits there and can't move.  So I tell myself to not get panicky and allow them time to make it on their own.  Not easy.  They refuse to go to doctor so hence seem to outgrow it or else they calm down before they eat.  

I am hoping all will be good report and that he will not have to experience any bad effects from anything.  Hope he improves like these guys have.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Harborwitch (Dec 13, 2006)

{{{{{{Texasgirl}}}}}}  I know how hard this is - the waiting is the worst part.  Keep your spirits up as much as possible (I know how hard that is - went through this last winter).  Humor is so important - it gives you perspective, and a way of thumbing your nose at the fears.  Know that we're all praying for all three of you. Draw your family and  friends really close  and welcome their strength and help. 

A very good friend of ours went through a battle with throat cancer last year.  He's doing better all the time - we were just comiserating a few minutes ago about the effect of cancer treatment - fuzzy brain.  

As everyone has said - make sure to keep his nutritional intake up as much as you can.  Ensure, cream soups, smoothies, (our friend said soft eggs were easy to swallow).  Calorie and nutritionally dense foods are really important.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 13, 2006)

TG... ya know I'm here if you need a hug or a shoulder.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you TG. We'll be hoping for the best.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks guys, all of you are very special to me!!!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2006)

Big hugs & lots of prayers coming your way texasgirl!


----------



## middie (Dec 13, 2006)

I know how scared you guys must be. I'll be sending you my thoughts and prayers immediately. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh dear me TG, what a nervegrinding time you must be going through, at this time of the year of all times!!  My heart goes out for you and your hubby.  Let's hope the result will be a positive one, as there are some other suggestions here to back it up, it is possible!!  Keep your chin up, all the best for you and your family!!


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2006)

My best thoughts for you and DH, and hopes that it is not as bad as you fear.  I know what it's like to have to wait to know.


----------



## Amazing324 (Dec 13, 2006)

Add my prayers to the rest for you.  I know it's is a hard time and I wish peace for you all.


----------



## Lynan (Dec 13, 2006)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers at this time TG. Lots of warm tight (((((hugs))))) to you all.


Lyn


----------



## MJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Prayers are on the way texasgirl - you and DH are in my thoughts.


----------



## Dove (Dec 13, 2006)

hiatal hernia 
So do i and sometimes water feels like it gets stuck.
Ask your pharmacist about a product called Thicket. 
Also if you try Ensure get the Ensure + it has more calories.

Hugs...Marge


----------



## kadesma (Dec 13, 2006)

_Texas,_
_you know that hugs, thoughts, prayers are yours and your dear ones...I'm here as are all the others and here we stay. Sick, well, happy, unhappy, through laughter and tears..That's what a family does..We gather round and hold you close. Hang tough my friend._

_kadesma_


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 13, 2006)

You can count on our prayers also Texasgirl.  I hope you find out what it is soon and that it is good news.  

Barbara


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 13, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your dear husband.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2006)

more prayers and hugs a-comin' tg.
stay strong for him. we're here for you.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 14, 2006)

My heart goes out to you, Texasgirl. Thoughts and prayers for the best.


----------



## philso (Dec 14, 2006)

1 prayer said.

i know exactly how you're feeling, as my wife is battling cancer. actually, it's her second time around. even if it does turn out to be cancer in your husband's case, it's not necessarily as bad as it may initially seem.

in my wife's case, she first had cancer about 10 years or so ago. it had already spread to the lymph system. they cut out what they could, and then she was on chemo and drugs. after a couple of years or so, she was down to a check-up and a shot twice a year.

then she was declared cancer-free and only went in twice a year for a blood check-up. it turns out that blood test give _fairly_ reliable results. after 4 or 5 years, it turns out that it had come back and spread extensively with the blood test not having detected anything.

well, the doctors hemmed and hawed over how much time she might have, but they seemed to be suggesting perhaps a matter of a few months or 1/2 year or so. (that really s^cks. though doctors are technically very competent here, they aren't required to tell you anything if they feel it's in your [or their] best interest).
my wife was in a really bad way for quite a while, with radiation and chemo. however, drugs are so much more advanced today than they were 20 or even 10 years ago. while my wife's cancer had spread so far that at the moment there's no real chance of her being able to beat it in the long term, it's been about 3 years now since the second time around, she's recovered a lot of her health and is plugging along in good spirits. at the moment, it looks like she's got another few years to go, and new treatments are coming out every single day. these days, unless you're already at the point of dying, you don't even need a miracle; only that someone's research show results. we're expecting the best.  

you should too.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 14, 2006)

TG, you have my prayers too.  Be strong and do not give up hope.  All the very best to you and your beloved!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 14, 2006)

Philso, I am sorry to hear about your wife - TG, I am sorry about DH. Waiting is so hard - prayers coming your way!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you! You all are such a wonderful support group!

Philso, I wish you and your wife all the best!! God Bless!!


----------



## Reanie525i (Dec 14, 2006)

Praying for you and your DH - Please keep us updated. To make up for the low calorie intake and to relieve his hunger you may want to try making him milkshakes as you can also adjust the consistancy to his ability to swallow - Please keep us updated -


----------



## Reanie525i (Dec 14, 2006)

philso said:
			
		

> 1 prayer said.
> 
> i know exactly how you're feeling, as my wife is battling cancer. actually, it's her second time around. even if it does turn out to be cancer in your husband's case, it's not necessarily as bad as it may initially seem.
> 
> ...


 Philso - I am praying for you and your wife. My mother is also battling cancer for the second time. Your message reminds me to never give up hope - Thinking of you and your wife - Irene


----------



## Harborwitch (Dec 14, 2006)

Philso, my prayers and thoughts are with you and your wife too.   Treatments are advancing so quickly and there are new discoveries all the time.

I go back to my oncologist next week - almost a year since the last surgery.  Hoping for another clean bill of health!


----------



## Stuartskitchen (Dec 14, 2006)

My thoughts are with you all the way. 

Take care


----------



## stargazer021 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello Texas Girl,

My prayers go out to your entire family.  If your husband is able to swallow the Ensure you may want to consider adding french vanilla ice cream to the Ensure to increase the caloric value.  You can make it into a shake.  Also, some people find the taste of Ensure too sweet and tolerate it better if it is served over ice.  Sometimes when people have difficulty swallowing doctors will start an IV called hyperalimentation.  This IV is very rich in calories and has all the nutrients that a person needs.  That may be a short term solution to help keep his weight up until they know what is going on.  Best of Luck.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 14, 2006)

here, have this one, not sure if it`s a prayer or not and I won`t post it twice as that`s using DB space: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/368949-post8.html


----------



## Sandyj (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey TG and Philso - I'm sending you my prayers, too and all good, healthful, hopeful thoughts....Sandy


----------



## mudbug (Dec 15, 2006)

[[[[[texasgirl]]]]]
[[[[philso]]]]]

that's all I've got right now, but wish you and your families all the best.


----------



## Amazing324 (Dec 16, 2006)

You know, reading through some things on this site, there is a lot of real life here.  Several people battling illness, dangers to our children, loss of loved ones and also joys, of families together, traditions, love and support and of course, good food.  
I pray that everyone involved with this site will be _especially_ blessed through the holidays and the coming year.  God bless us all.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 16, 2006)

*Thanks*



			
				Amazing324 said:
			
		

> You know, reading through some things on this site, there is a lot of real life here.  Several people battling illness, dangers to our children, loss of loved ones and also joys, of families together, traditions, love and support and of course, good food.
> I pray that everyone involved with this site will be _especially_ blessed through the holidays and the coming year.  God bless us all.



The same to you.  We all need one another especially a this time of year.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 16, 2006)

Amazing324 said:
			
		

> You know, reading through some things on this site, there is a lot of real life here. Several people battling illness, dangers to our children, loss of loved ones and also joys, of families together, traditions, love and support and of course, good food.
> I pray that everyone involved with this site will be _especially_ blessed through the holidays and the coming year. God bless us all.


 
Thank you!
There ARE a lot of special people here!! That's why I'm still here. Because of your words so far, you will fit in very nicely!!


----------



## Amazing324 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Tx.  I really appreciate that.


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 17, 2006)

Texas, I'm saying a special prayer for you and your family.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry Tex but I haven't been on much and still trying to catch up on the older post.  My prayers are with you all.......stay strong!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 19, 2006)

Has anyone heard from tg?  I'm thinking about you tg and have said prayers every day.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have been wondering about you too, TG... hope everything is well and hubby is feeling better!!  (((hugs)))


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry guys. When I'm on here, I just kinda go through quickly, so I don't miss things.
Here is where we stand right now. Yesterday, had a C/T scan with and without contrast. He definately didn't like that one. Today, we go to see the Gastroendorologist {sp} he didn't even look at the C/T scan that the other doctor said we just HAD to get. $500 more that we don't have. Now, he will go Thursday to get EGD. To me, that is what he needed in the first place. They will use a balloon to expand his esophagus, so that he can at least eat, until we know any results from biopsies, or whatever is going on. He has suffered for a week, when, if he had been sent to this doctor in the first place, instead of all these other tests, he would be eating by now and we would know what is wrong. I am really starting to see why people hate doctors.


----------



## philso (Dec 19, 2006)

believe me, it's best to understand that in the medical industry today you're dealing with little more than high-tech used-car salesmen. do what homework you can on the internet and be hard-nosed.  same with insurance.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 19, 2006)

philso said:
			
		

> believe me, it's best to understand that in the medical industry today you're dealing with little more than high-tech used-car salesmen. do what homework you can on the internet and be hard-nosed. same with insurance.


 
I'm figuring this out. Unfortunately, we don't have insurance, all of these tests are out of pocket. And we are now at the end of the line. But, I would rather be broke and know what is going on, than have money and my husband not be here.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 19, 2006)

(((TG))))... I may be wrong but the USA is the only place I have known where you have to *BUY* your own health insurance to fend for yourself, and if you are without and do become ill, it is like "well, too bad..". To me it is one of the most basic human rights that everyone and anyone should be seen to a medical professional and be treated accordingly, regardless of the financial condition of the patient. Any other places I have known, citizens are provided for their (at least) basic medical care by the government. 

Well, there is no use griping here, but it is a good news that he found a better, more capable doc who knows what he is about. I really hope they will put him on the right track, and he will feel better soon... my thoughts will be with you guys!!


----------



## Dina (Dec 19, 2006)

My prayers are with you Txgirl.  Stay strong for your husband.


----------



## amber (Dec 19, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I'm figuring this out. Unfortunately, we don't have insurance, all of these tests are out of pocket. And we are now at the end of the line. But, I would rather be broke and know what is going on, than have money and my husband not be here.



Like Urmaniac said below, it's just ridiculous about the insurance situation here in the U.S. and having to pay out of pocket.  Have you applied for state health insurance?  Not sure if I asked you this before.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 19, 2006)

tg - thanks for the update.  Hugs to you in a big way!!!!!  With or without insurance you get the medical attention he needs and you be firm and strong about it.  *NEVER take no for an answer.*

Prayers for both of you!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 20, 2006)

{{{{HUGS}}}} & prayers for you, hubby, & the rest of the family!! I know how it feels to be without insurance, a lot of doctors treat you like you're not woth their time, but as others have said, stay strong & be firm with them.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 20, 2006)

Please keep us posted Tex..........we're very worried and concerned.  Try to stay strong through all of this.

Also.....check with the hospital social services and see if they can assist you with any resources out there that may help with your expenses.....its part of their job to know these things.  Thank god we have insurance.  For those that live in and around our area there is a free clinic that is ran with volunteer doctors, nurses, etc....  Its for those persons without insurance and payment is based on your income.  They provide labs, xrays, etc....  Its a wonderful set up.  My dear friend who is a single mom just went for help and they did a complete workup on her and provided free meds....and didn't cost her a dime (she's a waitress without insurance).  The areas are truely blessed to have this.  

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Amazing324 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey TG.
Just wanted to see how DH is doing.  What did the test results show?  I hope things have gone better since we heard from you last.   Let us know.  Still thinking of you & praying for you both.  

Well, I guess I posted too quickly. You moved on me. 
Glad to hear it's going well.


----------

